# Switching foods



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, all -- I have a question. I want to switch Willie over from Wellness Super5Mix to Wellness Core, a grain-free dog food. Now, I haven't done this in a long time, and so I just don't remember... How long is it supposed to take to make a complete switch? I know you start out by adding a little of the new food, then a little more, all the while decreasing the amount of the previous food. But what kind of overall time frame should I be looking at to get him changed over smoothly and completely? Thanking you in advance... ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We just transitioned Riley to Taste of the Wild and it took us a little over a week. She had some bad gas, but her poo was firm. Here is the approximate guideline we followed:

http://www.ehow.com/how_4686788_transition-dog-food-10-days.html


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We switched recently as well.
I gave her ~25% new food on day 1, then made a rough 50/50 mix and fed her that for about a week until the mixed portion was finished. After that it was onto full portions of new food. The transition was seamless. 

I'm sure it is safer to follow a more gradual transition, but it wasn't necessary for us. We've switched her food a few times and the process above has always been fine for us.

I'm a big fan of Core. It has done us well for a good year, but we're onto Go! Endurance now. Quality is right up there with Core, and it's about $10 cheaper per bag at our local store. 
It has not stopped Mischas' poop addiction, but the training is coming along slowly but surely... :


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*mswhipple*, I think the suggested transition timeline usually is 2 weeks. We did about a week or more with Sophie's transtition. The important part, I guess, is the poop observation  In fact, I believe many conversations started with "how was the poop?" during that transition period. As long as Willie feels good, acts as usual, and doesn't have awful smelly and runny stools, he should be good to go! Good luck and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm making a switch now with my 11 yr old - 1/2 & 1/2 until gone, then on to the new brand. Has worked fine for me in the past and no issues to this point.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

*Mswhipple*-
I just switched Tanner over from Wellness Puppy to Acana Grain-Free. I did it over approx 5 days. Starting with about 1/4 cup of the new food and the rest the old. The portion also got smaller ... From 2 cups per serving to 1 1/4 cups per serving (2 servings a day). By the end of day 5 he is on 100% of the new. 

He had no issues with this and looks healthier than ever! I hope Willie likes the Core line of food from Wellness. 

P.s. I have heard of others who have done the full switch overnight. Simply no dinner meal (just a bone to chew on) and then 100% of the new for the morning meal. 

Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for your input! I just bought a bag of the new food this morning (Wellness Core - Ocean Formula): whitefish, herring meal, salmon meal, menhaden fish meal, peas, potatoes, dried ground potatoes, canola oil, pea fiber, tomato pomace, natural fish flavor, flaxseed, carrots, sweet potatoes, kale, broccoli, spinach, parsley, apples, blueberries, vitamins.....

Anyhow, if I had just read the bag -- it says right there that the transition should be about 5 - 7 days long. Willie's might be a little longer, because honestly, I don't want to waste what I already have (Wellness Super5Mix Whitefish and Sweet Potato). I will post how the whole thing turns out. Thanks again!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

*mswhipple*-
As I was picking up Tanner a big bag of Acana today, I thought of you and wanted to know how the switch went! Does Willie like the new grain-free food from Wellness? Hope all is well


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, tanners_mama. Yes. Willie LOVES the Wellness Core grain free food, but the switch is still in progress because I wanted to use up the old food (Wellness Super5Mix). At present, he is eating a mixture of half-and-half. Both of these are fish-based recipes, which he really seems to enjoy. Thanks for asking! 

p.s. I know it isn't dinner conversation, but Willie is still having some anal gland leakage problems. Will probably have to get him back to the Vet for another recheck. Poor guy! My hope is that once he is completely grain free (coming soon) we will see an improvement. I've been considering feeding the old food to the racoons. Maybe that's what I should do.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Lucky Raccoons! The grain free diet should eventually help firm up his stools and get his digestive tract in check. Something to look into that the holistic pet store owner was showing me was this powder called Natural Digest. If your still having issues it might be worth a try. Good luck and I'm glad he loves his new food!!


----------

